# Trunk Board/Spare Tire Cover



## timematrix (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a 95' so this sentra is over 10 years old, and my trunk board disintegrated into nothingness long ago. I'd like to make my trunk a decent home for my subwoofer. Anybody know where I can get this part? I've scoured the net and can't find it. Would the dealership be able to get something like this?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

timematrix said:


> I have a 95' so this sentra is over 10 years old, and my trunk board disintegrated into nothingness long ago. I'd like to make my trunk a decent home for my subwoofer. Anybody know where I can get this part? I've scoured the net and can't find it. Would the dealership be able to get something like this?




Why not make your own trunk board? The original was made out of pressboard, cheap stuff, can be found at most any hardware store. 

Or buy one from Nissan but it will cost ya!


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

local junkyard!


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

the dealer can get one but it's not worth it just get particle board and make ur own. plus IF you manage to get one they were too small from the factory and #2 a junk yard probably wouldnt have one. nissan had a big issue with tail light lens leakage. i was very lucky to have one when i bought my 95 sentra. it's warped from the water but still in tact. your best bet would be to make one to cover your whole floorboard then put the carpet over that


----------

